# The Sercret World Of Girls



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

tell us all those sercretes you girls aways hide

like, do you sleep with your mouth open? do you look at porn to? do you think that sweet lu is hot?

tell us guys everything, i want to know


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

do you honestly think we are going to tell YOU anything?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Lu you are one odd little man... help us out and invest in a playboy Subscription


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

mt toothbrush is pink


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Lu you are one odd little man... help us out and invest in a playboy Subscription


 i dont suscribe but i just buy it at borders and along with my pot mags

it tells you what girls have

but i want to know what real non-sluty girls are like, to try to pick up chicks


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

one thing i know is that all girls are horny and all girls wanna f*ck!!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

man oh man........how old are sweet lu?????? ur are freakin hilarious


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

they just rezist better than us


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

Lu, my advice to you is to become a Peeping-Tom and find out all these things for yourself.

It's easier now that the snow has melted, just watch for footprints in the mud. It helps to wear a dark ski-mask because it hides the glare from your face when your looking into a lit room. You may need to spray-paint your grocery bag flat black.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> man oh man........how old are sweet lu?????? ur are freakin hilarious


 15 and have a twisted mind


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Sweet....watch the Lifetime Network.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> nigaphan said:
> 
> 
> > man oh man........how old are sweet lu?????? ur are freakin hilarious
> ...


 15







i thought was older than that sweet lu! hahaha..........the secret is get as many as you can when your young..........when you get older all they want is marriage!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> nigaphan said:
> 
> 
> > man oh man........how old are sweet lu?????? ur are freakin hilarious
> ...










thats right very twisted mind


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

sweet lu..have your balls even dropped yet??


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

if we tell u our secrets then it wouldnt be a mystery to u guys anymore, so ur gonna have to go with the other guy's word and become a peeping tom :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> sweet lu..have your balls even dropped yet??


 I dont think they have :laugh:


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu..have your balls even dropped yet??
> ...


 ditto on that :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont have any secrets really


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I dont have any secrets really


 haha nobody even knows what you look like


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I dont have any secrets really


 except your identity

c'mon

tell us one thing you never tell guys, just one.....each


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu, your 15. you find all the secrets out in no time. and when you do....you sit and laugh, because you realize they werent secrets all along and you wish you knew then what you know now....


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

How the hell did you manage to buy Playboy at Borders? Did you draw a mustache on the bag or what?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> How the hell did you manage to buy Playboy at Borders? Did you draw a mustache on the bag or what?


 i just go to the old ladie, i get all my pot mags their, i dont get playboy often cause you seen a pair of boobies youve seen a pair of boobies, also i have the internet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thank you google


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> sweet lu, your 15. you find all the secrets out in no time. and when you do....you sit and laugh, because you realize they werent secrets all along and you wish you knew then what you know now....


 What secrets are those?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I sleep in a nightgown or a tshirt and shorts. I also watch Kevin when he sleeps. 
Hey sweet Lu here is some advice, just listen.... it will come in handy real quick.
By the way when I had my slumber parties we played videogames all night, sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

Black-Phoenix said:


> they just rezist better than us


 yea it is so true they can really resist the urge better than us guys.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > they just rezist better than us
> ...


 Its really not that hard.


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> losts0ul916 said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell did you manage to buy Playboy at Borders? Did you draw a mustache on the bag or what?
> ...


 You have the internet?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I think you Need A girl Friend, This way you will get it out of your System.
No More Blue Balls...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Here's my observation of the women of this world:

*1. Girls ARE horny! In fact, a lot more horny-er than guys!
*2. They like to think that they are fat, EVEN if they look totally gorgeous!
*3. They spend a sh!tload of hours in the bathroom putting on make-up!
*4. They spend on average about 45 minutes getting dressed, thats 30 choosing the outfit, and about 15.
*5. They really don't mind paying for the meal, but they would rather have us pay it.
*6. Blondes are really quite intelligent, you just have to give them time and the right subject (they're best subject really isn't sex or anything sex-related)
*7. They're evil when you piss them off, and they're friggin possesive!
*8. They do watch porn, mainly to get new ideas
*9. Women get horny when they're drunk
*10. They do check out other girls.
*11. They point out the girls they check out to you.
*12. During girl talk, they talk about EVERYTHING...even down to the nastiest stuff
*13. When a girl says she loves you, 98% of the time, they mean it
*14. They like bad boys because they think they're exciting and unpredictable, but dont worry, they usually always end up getting with the good guy.
*15. Women really do care about their look, and they like it when a guy looks at them...they feel powerful
*16. Women DO know that they can have any guy wrapped around their fingers! (well at least my girl knows that, but shhhhh, dont tell her that i know)
*17. They can't drive worth sh!t!
*18. Women actually do wear thongs to work! If not thongs, its always somethign sexy, that is if it isnt that time of month
*19. *this is probably known world wide, but lu doesnt* STAY AWAY FROM THEM DURING THAT 'TIME FRAME'!!!!!
*20. They actually eat more than we think!
*21. When they fart, they do it in an open or crowded space, but when they're alone with you at a resturant or in the car, they have the SBD one....phew!
*22. They burp louder than most guys!
*23. They can kick the sh!t out of any guy if they wanted too
*24. They DO get tired of guys being lovey-dovey.
*25. They like to be appreciated, whether in bed or out
*26. Not all girls like going down on a guy OR swallowing....
*27. Its a good thing to pleasure your girl, you get more in return!








*28. Maxim Magazine is actually written by females, just the males edit it and add humor
*29. They're persistant! They do get what they want
*30. Smacking a girl on the ass and then gettign that look doesnt mean do it again, it means 'you touch me one more time, and you're a dead f**k!'

.....those are my observations of females....mostly observations of my girl


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> *8. They do watch porn, mainly to get new ideas


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Women like boobies and a nice tush, too.

Cameltoe doesn't hurt either!

Girls are just alot more comfortable with their sexuality. Do you ever see two dudes going to the bathroom together? Not too often. What the hell happens in there anyway?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Here's my observation of the women of this world:
> 
> *1. Girls ARE horny! In fact, a lot more horny-er than guys!
> *2. They like to think that they are fat, EVEN if they look totally gorgeous!
> ...


 i did know most of those :bleh: except #28


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> USMC*sPiKeY* Posted on Mar 6 2004, 02:22 AM
> Here's my observation of the women of this world:
> 
> *1. Girls ARE horny! In fact, a lot more horny-er than guys!
> ...


USMC*sPiKeY*, even the gals in the Corp?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wait, we need a girl to claarfie his post


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I will tell u this much a lot of what he just says is quite true. Anyway I think USMC is a girl sometimes either that or he is in touch with his feminine side and actually listens and he stalks his gf


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I agree with that list except for #3. I wouldn't know what to do with makeup if you gave it to me...I spend less time getting dressed and ready than my b/f... :sad:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

There are a lot of women that don't wear makeup, you shouldn't really have to or atleast not that much. There is a girl who likes like Christina Aguilera and comes in my work all the time and she wears like an inch of makeup I can't help but laugh because that is to much fuckin makeup. I will wear makeup on occasion but not that much never foundation because it clogs ur skin and makes it look oily but I just don't like makeup now cherrie on the other hand is a cosmetalogist so she knows everything about makeup and prolly can do hers hella fast.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Well I will tell u this much a lot of what he just says is quite true. Anyway I think USMC is a girl sometimes either that or he is in touch with his feminine side and actually listens and he stalks his gf










She thinks your a girl.. and a stalker!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Well I will tell u this much a lot of what he just says is quite true. Anyway I think USMC is a girl sometimes either that or he is in touch with his feminine side and actually listens and he stalks his gf


hm....pcrose, you're one to speak of stalking somebody....from what i remember, you're the one who's obsessed with the AFI dude, you're the one posting his pictures, you're the one boasting about how 'great' he is....so i'm the one stalking?

FYI: I'm trained to observe everything around me, its second nature to me now.....i mean come on now, have you ever seen a Marine or ANY Marine actually keep still, except at POA?



> USMC*sPiKeY*, even the gals in the Corp?


Well, Marine females are about the same as civilian females, its just they're a LOT more horny when they drink! And [no offense to former military females] they are quite sluttier than civilian girls....can you blame them? Its a 4:1 guy/girl ratio in the military


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Its a 4:1 guy/girl ratio


 i wish my school was like


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY*, here's my favorite Marine Corp gal:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Well I will tell u this much a lot of what he just says is quite true. Anyway I think USMC is a girl sometimes either that or he is in touch with his feminine side and actually listens and he stalks his gf
> ...


 I admit it I stalk davey havok, true I guess you can't resist but really paying attention, have you pissed off any of your corporals or whatever they are called?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

HA i knew girls watched porn


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

micus said:


> HA i knew girls watched porn


 I've watched it on a couple occasions...didn't turn me on though. I couldn't stop laughing...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Its a 4:1 guy/girl ratio
> ...


No you dont! You never want to wish your school had a 4:1 *GUY TO GIRL* ratio! That is, unless you prefer guys over girls....i'm pretty positive that you dont prefer guys over girls...do you?











> have you pissed off any of your corporals or whatever they are called?


Yes, i have pissed off my NCO's and SNCO's (or whatever they're called







)....only difference between that and a normal job.....we dont have HR departments that i can go crying to everytime i get chewed out


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> sweet lu Posted on Mar 6 2004, 07:04 PM
> QUOTE (USMC*sPiKeY* @ Mar 7 2004, 03:02 AM)
> Its a 4:1 guy/girl ratio
> 
> i wish my school was like


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You marines are funny, Everytime I hear from one of my friends they always mouth off to one of there bosses when they are drunk.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> > have you pissed off any of your corporals or whatever they are called?
> 
> 
> Yes, i have pissed off my NCO's and SNCO's (or whatever they're called
> ...


 If you worked where I did, our HR claims you deserve the treatment you get


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 4girls to 1guy


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

well heres ma girl at a girls night out w/o guys lol fuckin sluty neways girls r wierd they flip out juss to make u feel sorry ! well im 15 too LU ur not alone and i livin in so cali


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > > have you pissed off any of your corporals or whatever they are called?
> ...


 It is like that in most companies; the worst company to work for is target, no doubt! We have more people quit than get fired from stealing, now that is a lot. For working there 4 years it is amazing how many people we have gone through I am just there because I can't get a better job at the moment. Damn economy!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

srry heres da pic


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> well heres ma girl at a girls night out w/o guys lol fuckin sluty


 ....your girl is quite attractive....i find it quite amusing that she's still with you after you just called her a 'f**kin slut', you dont call her that everyday or say that in her face do you?

oh and by the way, is there any way possible that we can see more of that thong?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol u can but i dont got ne sorry lol i dont apply it to her lol she would kick ma ass lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> oh and by the way, is there any way possible that we can see more of that thong?










i would like to see more than just the thong


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > oh and by the way, is there any way possible that we can see more of that thong?
> ...


 This coming from someone who wants a 4:1 of guys over girls in his school.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > oh and by the way, is there any way possible that we can see more of that thong?
> ...


 i dont think she'll want to put a twinkie in her mouth just for you lu....


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

vtecbro007, your girl looks f'ing nasty


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol in a good way or bad lol if good thx


----------

